# Aqua Forest Aquarium-ADA 90H store display tank



## George Lo (May 12, 2007)

Hi all,

Here are some pictures of our ADA 90-H store display tank that I set up. Let me know what you think! Please excuse me for the bad photography!

Cheers,

George Lo
Aqua Forest Aquarium


----------



## George Lo (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Aqua Forest Aquairum-ADA 90H store display tank*



George Lo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here are some pictures of our ADA 90-H store display tank that I set up. Let me know what you think! Please excuse me for the bad photography!
> 
> ...


Here are some more pictures of the ADA 90-H display tank.

George Lo
Aqua Forest Aquarium


----------



## varez (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Aqua Forest Aquairum-ADA 90H store display tank*

Hi,

I like you´re tank a lot.It is very wild and at same time gorgeous.Very beautyfull.Hope to have a similar setup.Congrats u did a great job.I like the emersed plants...hihi...


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Well its so natural, i like it! the moss is so free from algae too. Great work in keeping them that way!!! What is the add of your shop? might want to visit it perhaps this summer break


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Looks nice.

Is the reddish plant @ center left Ludwigia brevipes?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

It's nice, George; my personal opinion is that it looks a tad overgrown. Remember, you are in a store, so potential customers may be turned off a bit because it may look "unkept," and not "wild" as you or I could understand it. The customer is always right, even though they are stupid!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice Tank, is that an ADA Grand SOlar I 150watts


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Looks like it is cooper.

Although it looks full, it does help promote how good ADA is, and plus they may not have much time because they seem to get more customers than a normal LFS. personal experience


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

i love what you've done with this tank! it's so 'wild' and natural looking, but at the same time has a strong form.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome looking tank.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks amazing! I like how wild and natural it seems.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks stunning!


By the way, did you get my email from the 2nd June (I think) ? I sent it via the link from the site. My email address is the "my username" @hotmail.co.uk

Tom


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Looks perfect to me, nice job.


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

Perfect!! 

Is it 3' x 2' x '2 ?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like I need to drive out to San Fran now, haha 

Very beautiful.


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

To see this tank is person is a worthy Pilgrimage for anyone to our great little city.
Plus the bonus of all the other beautiful creations by the Lo brothers in their store.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Very nice, I am defiantly planning a stop at your store when I will be out there in July!


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

nice! 90x45x60?


----------



## mlawson (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks brilliant. I'm not sure why people don't like it overgrown, the nature aquarium borrows ideas from nature and in nature things are overgrown, I love the overgrown look and gives the scape a sort of character.


----------



## George Lo (May 12, 2007)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the response. The dimension of this tank is 90cmx45cmx60cm.
In designing this tank, I was going for a wild and natural look so I kind of left it and let it overgrown a bit. This tank has been set up for about 8 months and it has went through several trimmings and has finally become mature and has got the full and wild look I want. I have found that the longer a nature aquarium is being kept the more natural it looks and that nature aquariums can be kept for a long time without replanting or redoing the whole tank. I hope to share this aspect with you all. Well I guess it's time to do a little trimming again!

Best regards,

George Lo
Aqua Forest Aquarium


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I guess it's time I make a voyage to SF again it is summer again and I have been there the past two


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I just got back from a trip to San Francisco and I can say this tank looks great in person. Really all of their tanks do to be honest. 

George and Steven were very accomodating and the store itself was one of the best I have seen. Certainly it was for promotion of the ADA product line. I picked up a load of Seiryu stone for my 38G rescape which Steven graciously held in the back for a month or so. 

If you get a chance to visit this store, by all means do it.


----------

